# Terry Kirkwood



## chuckalicious (Oct 13, 2005)

Seeing as this is about cats in art, I thought you may be interested in this artist, if you've not seen her before:

http://www.terrykirkwood.co.uk/prints.html

I have Mellow on Yellow, I think it's a fantastic picture. May not be to everyones taste but I like them. 

She's UK (Scottish) based but I'm sure you can get her prints elsewhere if you wanted them


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

Awesome artist! Thanks for sharing, my favs are Coco & Chanel and Pin Stripe...Love love LOVE her style!!!


----------

